# Good Morning



## Jeffriesw (Nov 14, 2010)

Good morning all, Ya'll have a great Lord's day!


----------



## messenger (Nov 14, 2010)

Brother you as well.


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 14, 2010)

I've had a great Lord's day so far, and expect it to continue.

Blessings to each of you.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 16, 2010)

Morning 

On a side note: Has anyone heard from Earl? I miss seeing him around.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 21, 2010)

Mornin Peeps


----------



## apoint (Nov 21, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LDhIOpnyVZE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LDhIOpnyVZE?fs=1&hl=en_US&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## CAL (Nov 21, 2010)

Quite a truthful and moving song.Thanks for posting apoint.


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 21, 2010)

CAL said:


> Quite a truthful and moving song.Thanks for posting apoint.



me to


----------



## apoint (Nov 21, 2010)

Your welcome. Iv seen Paul Wilber in a huge synagogue twice. Both times it was only him singing with his guitar and another person on organ. Every time it was standing room only and he brought the Holy Spirit in the most powerful way with his songs of praise. Truly unforgettable and a piece of heaven. He is usually at a synagogue in Alphretta called Beth Hallel, about once a year at 
yomkippor and sometimes at passover.  I try to go to all his Holy Ghost praise and worship meetings. Its like nothing else but only heaven could be better.


----------

